# Reggie "The Crusher" Lisowski is Dead at 79.



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.presstelegram.com/passages/ci_3147769



> Reggie "The Crusher" Lisowski, a professional wrestler whose career spanned from the 1950s to the 1970s, has died. He was 79.
> Lisowski never fully recovered from surgeries to remove a tumor at the base of his brain stem and died Saturday, said his son David Lisowski.


 
A longer obituary is at:
http://www.gazetteextra.com/crusher102405.asp


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2005)

I believe he was refered to as "The man who madwe Milwaukee famous". He was also inducted into several hall of fames.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes, he was definitely a big hit in, and known for promoting, Milwaukee.


----------



## The Kai (Oct 28, 2005)

Da' Crusher was a south side Milwaukee boy
 He was somewhat (in)famous for his roadwork i.e. jogging thru the park with a quarterbarrel onhis shoulder.  As he freely shared his beer with others-his run lasted as long as the beer!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 28, 2005)

*.*


----------

